# Herbal Worming



## Dawn Brower (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone use the herbal de-wormer's?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Not knowing where you are located, but in East Tennessee herbal worming does no good at all.
Nancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Herbal de wormers are kinda a fiction in name. They do not de worm but rather are said to make the body a less hospitable place for parasites to set up camp. Thus why you must continue to use it on a regular bases. I personally have never used it. Have a friend who does and his fecals come back clean each time. No way we could afford to use it on the numbers we have even if it did work. Good luck.


----------



## Loftydreams (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm using a herbal wormer from Hoegger I have 4 goats full size
And mini . I brought home a couple of goats in bad condition and
Didn't want to shock their systems and/ or have a massive sudden 
Worm death. After the few days straight of feeding it they were looking down right perky, and the pygmys cough cleared up. The big boys love the flavor too. I sprinkle 1/2 - 1 tsp on top of 1/4 cup boss , 1/4 cup local goat pellet once a week as a "treat". I started using it after a goat dairy recommended it. No milk withdrawal time.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Very controversial. I follow the tennessee meat goat protacal (articles).
From what I understand. Some goats have a higher resistance
to worms than others.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

This reminds me of a story my mom tells. 

As a kid she had a Tennessee Walker that she used as her transportation in Iowa. Her dad would empty out a few cigarettes and make the horse eat the tobacco as a dewormer. She says it seemed to work well enough. Nicotine is used by the plant as a bug killer so I guess I can see how it makes sense... And that qualifies as herbal ;o) I have no idea what that would do to a goat, but I imagine it would suck. 

That does remind me though, today I've got to go worm all the horses and goats and the dog. I'm out of yak wormer but she's getting sold so that'll be the next owner's problem ;o) At least here in the dry climate worms are not such a big issue. But dang that west nile. It has tripled my horse vaccination costs.


----------

